# Für und Wieder von Java und .NET (primär C#) | Performance



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

*ACHTUNG:* Vor dem Posten *UNBEDINGT* meinen *KOMPLETTEN* Beitrag lesen!

Zunächst einmal möchte ich keine endlose Debatte über "Java ist besser als C#" oder "C' ist besser als Java" losbrechen. Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, welche Programmiersprache für seine Anwendungsfälle am besten geeignet ist.

Ich möchte vielmehr von euch wissen, wo seht ihr Vorteile / Stärken von Java gegenüber .NET (primär C#) und umgekehrt.

Meine zweite Frage ist, ob ihr einen seriösen (seriös in dem Sinne von, nicht von Microsoft, Sun oder anderen Entwicklern einer der beiden Sprachen, und seriös im Bezug auf verschiedene Anwendungsgebiete, wie Netzwerk- oder Desktopperformance, etc) und zugleich aktuellen Performancevergleich / Benchmark (optimal wäre Java 6 und .NET 3) kennt.

Ich freue mich auf eure *SINNVOLLEN* und bitte *NUR SINNVOLLEN* Beiträge.

P.S.: Sinnvoll ist ernst gemeint!

Gruß,
nocxsville.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2007)

Meine Senf dazu:
Im normalen Desktop Bereich spielen die performance Unterschiede der wichtigen Hochsprachen keine große Rolle mehr (sofern sauber Programmiert).
Ein Unterschied besteht wohl im Resourcen Verbrauch und da ist weniger die Frage ob C# oder Java, sondern hier gewinnt C/C++.
Da es dir aber um C# und Java geht:
RMI ist schneller (und wohl auch besser) als .net Remoting (aber langsamer als CORBA :wink: )
C# wiederum ist für Windows spezifische Sachen besser geeignet.
Ich bin diese Threads leid.  :bae:


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin diese Threads leid.  :bae:



...schließe mich an  :?


----------



## Lim_Dul (29. Jan 2007)

Diese Vergleiche zwischen Java und C# bringen auch nichts, da in dem Bereich die Differenzen bezüglich der Performance zu gering sind, als das man sie sinnvoll ausdrücken kann.

Klar mag Java in Bereich A schneller sein als C# und im Bereich B anders rum. Aber diese Differenzen bewegen sich in Bereichen, die ein Programmierer durch schlechten Code mehr als kompensiert.

Ein guter Java Programmierer, der sich auch mit den Java-spezifischen Eigenschaften auskennt, wird in Java performantere Programme schreiben als Programmierer, deren C# Kentnisse unter den Java Kentnissen des Java Programmieres liegen.

Soll heißen, ob ein in Java oder C# geschriebenes Programm performanter ist, hängt zu 99,9% von den Entwicklern ab und zu 0,1% von der gewählten Sprache und ihrer Anwendbarkeit auf das konkrete Problem.


----------



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

Lim_Dul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soll heißen, ob ein in Java oder C# geschriebenes Programm performanter ist, hängt zu 99,9% von den Entwicklern ab und zu 0,1% von der gewählten Sprache und ihrer Anwendbarkeit auf das konkrete Problem.



Das sehe ich genauso. Meine Frage war eher welche Sprache in welchen Bereichen auf Grund ihrer Eigenschaften / APIs vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jan 2007)

man kann auf sowas ja auch mal sachlich antworten..

wenn die Frage kommt 'welche Liste, ArrayList oder LinkedList, ist in welchem Bereich besser?',
dann kann ein schlechter Einsatz/ Programmierer auch jede Voraussage kippen,
dennoch gibt es klare Kriterien/ Einsatzgebiete,

bei den Sprachen ist das sicher viel schwer/ ganz anders (z.B vielleicht nichts klares/ geplantes), 
daher sage ich dazu auch nix 

aber besser als immer diese Gleichmacherei


----------



## Lim_Dul (30. Jan 2007)

Vom Gefühl her sind sich aber Java und C# relativ ähnlich.

Zwischen Java und C++ bestehen imense Unterschiede, während meines Gefühls nach sie zu C# deutlich geringer sind.


----------

